# Bait question



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

Have a question. I hear people catching spanish on Live LY's. What is this bait and where do you catch it. Also, are they using mono line or braided line for this application?


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

You can catch them in a cast net.they are mainly is schools.you might be able to catch them with a sabiki but im nit exactly sure.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

prolly around the bridges. Catch them with a bait net if your spanish fishing or super small gold hook or sabiki rigs. Use say 40 to 60# mono leader or 20# sevenstrand or wire. Go to a reputable bait & tackle shop for better info.:thumbup:


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

LY/ Threadfin herring/ Alewives/ bait are gathered up by cast nets but you can get them on sabiki rigs, I've have the most luck with very small hooks on the rigs.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

All around the pilings like others have said cast net, sabiki for larger ones. The lighter leader you use the more hook ups but you will loose some fish, its a trade off.


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks guys coming in during June for a couple weeks and like to catch a few. Appreciate the help.


----------

